# Dutch magazine includes marijuana seeds



## MarPassion (Jan 27, 2005)

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands -- A Dutch magazine was including an unusual freebie with its latest issue -- two marijuana seeds in a small plastic bag.

Don't you think this is cool? I think it's a great stunt. It's not even a marijuana magazine but rather a magazine about Dutch lifestyle. You can read more here:
http://www.nieuwerevu.nl (not sure how long that will stay there on the home page but with this writing it's still there)


Click here to read the whole story in English


----------

